# 穿 / 串



## stephenlearner

大家好：

怎么区别这两个词：穿和串？

1、这些照片用夹子夹住，夹子上有个环，用绳将这些夹子（穿/串）起来，把照片挂在屋子里。
2、用细铁条将羊肉（串/穿）起来。

我倾向两句都选择“穿”，串起来，听着别扭。第二句中，虽然羊肉串是固定词组，但是还觉得选“穿”。

但是词典“串”也可做动词，意思和穿差不多。

先谢谢了。


----------



## YangMuye

我习惯说 chuàn.


----------



## stephenlearner

YangMuye said:


> 我习惯说 chuàn.


也就是串了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我也习惯说"串". 把物貫連一起而成一串

貫穿: 貫通, 穿透. 穿: 貫通 (e.g., 穿針引線).
貫串: 貫連, 連接相通, 融會貫通.


----------



## brofeelgood

Me three. 串,如Skating所说,是把东西*连接*成一串,如串连,羊肉串,一串洋葱.

穿的重点是穿*透*,如穿入,穿插,穿针线,穿耳洞,一剑穿心.


----------



## Messquito

看看串這個字，就是兩個東西中間有個棍子把他們連起來，所以串應該要有兩個東西以上，然後要有讓他們連在一起的動作，如串珠
穿簡單說就只是刺過去再穿出來這樣，英文就是pierce,penetrate


----------



## Skatinginbc

到他人家中「連」絡感情是「串」門子, 只有鑽穴踰牆的小偷才會「穿」門而入.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> 到他人家中「連」絡感情是「串」門子, 只有鑽穴踰牆的小偷才會「穿」門而入.



Good example.


----------



## stephenlearner

作名词，如羊肉串，一串，是要用“串”，但是动词，两个都可以的，要看语境。我并不是觉得OP不能用“串”，只是有些别扭。
穿，汉典有个例子：赍钱三百万,皆用青线穿。——《玉台新咏·古诗为焦仲卿妻作》
若换做“串”，就觉得怪，与我在OP中用“串”的感觉是一样的。

突发想法：用线的，是穿；用棍的，铁条的，用“串”。穿的东西，不一定紧凑在一起；但串的东西，一般很紧凑。

这样想想，2、用细铁条将羊肉（串/穿）起来，就应该是“串”了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 汉典有个例子：赍钱三百万,皆用青线穿。——《玉台新咏·古诗为焦仲卿妻作》


赍钱三百万($3,000,000!!!!),皆用青线穿 ==> Those $3,000,000 coins were not strung together as one.  There might have been many strings of coins like many bundles of bills.

用绳将这些夹子串起来 ==> 串在一起融為一體.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

三百万个铜钱，每个都被线穿过去了。（皆被青线穿）

三百万个铜钱，被线串起来了。


----------



## stephenlearner

多谢各位。受大家的启发，意思清楚多了。似乎，穿强调动作，而串强调结果。


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 我倾向两句都选择“穿”，串起来，听着别扭。


Because of that statement, I assume you meant 穿 chuan1, which is pronounced differently from chuan4 串.  Please bear in mind however that 穿 chuan4 is an equivalent of 串 (《正韻》樞絹切，音釧。物相連貫也。與穿讀去聲通。穿，亦作串), for instance, 釧 chuàn = 用珠子或玉石等穿chuàn 起来做成的镯子.


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> Because of that statement, I assume you meant 穿 chuan1, which is pronounced differently from chuan4 串.  Please bear in mind however that 穿 chuan4 is an equivalent of 串 (《正韻》樞絹切，音釧。物相連貫也。與穿讀去聲通。穿，亦作串), for instance, 釧 chuàn = 用珠子或玉石等穿chuàn 起来做成的镯子.


长见识了。原不知道穿还可读串。谢谢


----------



## Skatinginbc

赍钱三百万,皆用青线穿 ==>  In the Han Dynasty, 万 *_mwanh _probably rhymes with 穿 *_thwanh_ (the departing-tone 穿 in Middle Chinese) as opposed to 穿 *_thwan_ (the even-tone 穿 in Middle Chinese).  A pedant may prescribe that 穿 be read as chuan4 (= 串) in 赍钱三百万,皆用青线穿.


----------

